# Storage help for snake food..



## kaybee (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey there,
I'm Katie. Just bought my very first corn snake and it's been going good so far. 

The only thing I'm having problems with freezer usage. By this I mean, I live in shared accomodation and my housemates are not too keen on the idea of having mice in the freezer, which I can understand.

But, me being me, I've got them cleaverly concealed in one of my food packages. Feel bad about it yes, but I have to store them somewhere. 
Can you get mini-freezers? I know you can get small freezers, but is it possible to get something close to the size of a mini fridge?

Any help would be much appreciated. Don't want to carry on hiding mice in the freezer.. it could turn out bad :/


Thanks,
Katie


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Katie

I used to have a small freezer which was a similar size to a mini-fridge. This was before I got snakes though, wish I'd kept it! Have a hunt through the classifieds in your local papers and you might find something cheap.

If you have to use the shared freezer keep the mice in the storage boxes but speak to your flatmates first. If you explain to them what you're doing and how theres no risk of contamination as its stored in boxes they might end up being ok with it you never know. I'm sure they'll appreciate you being honest with them rather than getting a nasty surprise one day.

Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

you get undercounter freezers too. i am looking for one at the moment for my rats and mice, as i take up the bottom two drawers in the kitchen freezer. the family have decided my rats must be evicted. as usual if you are looking for something you can never find it. i dont want to buy new just to keep rats in.


----------



## kaybee (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, yeah, I'm searching like mad..

Looks like I am going to have to do that. I think it's the fact that they don't like mice either. I'm going to have problems! If I could get a mini fridge with an ice box that would be great, I could keep my drinks in my room too! 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

No problem, hope you find something. 

I live on my own so its not an issue here but a friend of mine was in a similar situation as you are. His argument to his flatmates was that keeping frozen mice stored was no different than other types of food they were already keeping. It worked for him eventually 

Getting a seperate freezer will be good just in case you get more snakes. My first was a corn and I thought I'd just keep the one but its VERY addictive!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

derek n said:


> No problem, hope you find something.
> 
> I live on my own so its not an issue here but a friend of mine was in a similar situation as you are. His argument to his flatmates was that keeping frozen mice stored was no different than other types of food they were already keeping. It worked for him eventually
> 
> Getting a seperate freezer will be good just in case you get more snakes. My first was a corn and I thought I'd just keep the one but its VERY addictive!


i have around 41, so the food for them for a month is quite a lot. but the two bottom drawers are big, and they dont have to look at them. its not as if i have them amongst the beefburgers!!!! pmsl


----------



## kaybee (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I may use the "it's no different" argument, but they're ticked off with me as it is. They're dead. No germs etc. It's all good! 

Hopefully I will get something. I'm the same too tho Lynne, I don't want to spend £100+ on a freezer just for mice! 

Fingers crossed for me! I love my one snake... it might be one for quite some time. First time reptile owner so I'm oddly nervous...


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

can u not get a secure tub, maybe a dark coloured one so they cant see thru, like a tupperware to keep them, or have your own freezer drawer?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

The other way around it, seeing how you only have the one snake, would be to buy the food item every week on feeding day. No storage needed then.


----------



## kaybee (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to do that. I got 4 mice when I bought him though. So I still have 2 left that are hidden in a food box... 

Storage is limited too, it's kind of a "just throw it in where it fits" deal because there are 5 of us and a very small freezer so I'd never be able to get my own drawer.


----------



## kaybee (Feb 10, 2009)

LauraMartin said:


> can u not get a secure tub, maybe a dark coloured one so they cant see thru, like a tupperware to keep them, or have your own freezer drawer?


If I had them in a dark tub they would know lol. I'm looking about a travel cooler with an ice box or something along those lines so I can just keep them in my room.


----------



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, well I mean yes there are such things as portable freezers, but you're looking at around £300 *minimum* if Google is to be believed.

Your best bet is a tabletop freezer. Argos do one for £97?

Buy Coolzone CZ51029Z White Table Top Freezer. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

kaybee said:


> If I had them in a dark tub they would know lol. I'm looking about a travel cooler with an ice box or something along those lines so I can just keep them in my room.


Yeah those are what I looked at initially - they're fairly upmarket things from the look of it. I think your best bet is a tabletop or under-counter freezer you can keep in the bottom of a cupboard or similar.

Edit: Sorry to post AGAIN but my searching also turned this up for "Travel Freezer":

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/new-black-dec...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

That's only £40, whether it's what you want or not is another matter, but it would keep things "27º below the ambient temperature".


----------



## kaybee (Feb 10, 2009)

That was the one I was looking at! But I have to see how big the freezing compartment is cus I think it's just a space at the bottom. Waiting on an email..


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well if you only have the one snake can't you just buy food as and when you need it?
Buy one in the shop the day you need it, let it defrost and feed.
No need to store


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Try your local Freecycle group - quite often folk have old freezers that they don't want to have to take to the tip or pay to have disposed of!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Try your local Freecycle group - quite often folk have old freezers that they don't want to have to take to the tip or pay to have disposed of!


exactly what I was thinking! we've had loads of stuff from on there for free (freezers included!  )

The Freecycle Network

:2thumb:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I personally do not see the problem D: 

I just have mine mixed in with the human food packages <_< 
They are packed D: 

Just keep hiding them in your food C:


----------



## kaybee (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to have to bow to the pressure. I can't afford to buy a freezer, and I wouldn't want to. Not if I was only using it to store mice... so as soon as the ones I have left are used up, I'm going to just buy as needed. 

Housemates are not happy at sharing with a snake as it is, even though he is ruddy harmless! So I have to bow to that. They've let me get this far! Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Kaybee: Don't give up on the Freecycle idea - post to your local group and see if anyone has a small freezer they want to give away!

Then you've also got more space to store your own frozen food


----------



## KayDee (Oct 10, 2006)

I often see freezers in the Belfast freecycle, however it was be a waste of electric if just storing mice for 1 snake. I say buy as you need. If it's fully grown, depending on size get a jumbo mouse every 10-14 days from one of the few shops around Belfast.


----------

